

Ibis on Impala: Python at Scale for Data Science - denzil_correa
http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2015/07/ibis-on-impala-python-at-scale-for-data-science/

======
sourcedelica
You would think from reading this that PySpark does not exist.

